#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Омск

## Николай Г.

Предлагаю встретиться омичам, захаживающим на БФ, не зависимо от традиции и опыта! :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Александрович

> Предлагаю встретиться омичам, захаживающим на БФ, не зависимо от традиции и опыта!


Привет!
Встреча состоялась?

----------


## Николай Г.

Да собственно, почему бы не повторить?

----------


## Одинокий тигр

Приветствую!

Предлогаю организовать встречу этим летом. Числа 10-15 августа. Все заинтересованные стучите в асю (даже если меня там не будит онлайн) 447-947-999

Если будит хорошая погода можно выбраться в Парк Победы или за город с палатками.

----------


## Dron

ОК. Я за Парк Победы.

----------

